# best inverter to run my pc



## PainKiller (Aug 12, 2006)

hi,

this seems funny question, but i think this is the best place to get in answered.
so, which is the best inverter to run my pc as i dont to buy a new ups and my old ups is dead. i m planning to buy a 800va inverter. any suggestion??? im adding a poll so plz do vote. if u choose "others" then specify ur choice.

thanx in advance


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 12, 2006)

i think no invertor is best for the pc.
but u can run pc from invertor(su kam sine wave) will be preferable,
with the help of ups in the middle .
so u have to buy the ups .
go for the 1000 VA invertor.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 13, 2006)

I have 1400VA SU KAM sine wave invertor at home. Its the best for home use, but r utter useless for my PC.
When electricity fails, the copm restarts itself even if I use a UPS in middle. I tried buying a new 600VA Hykon ups, but the same happens. I checked my UPS on my friend's system which is more power hungry, but it worx just fine there.
In my xperience u will have to buy some online ups to run on invertors...
But su kam gives me almost  more than 1 day backup.


----------



## janitha (Aug 13, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I have 1400VA SU KAM sine wave invertor at home. Its the best for home use, but r utter useless for my PC.
> When electricity fails, the copm restarts itself even if I use a UPS in middle. I tried buying a new 600VA Hykon ups, but the same happens. I checked my UPS on my friend's system which is more power hungry, but it worx just fine there.
> In my xperience u will have to buy some online ups to run on invertors...
> But *su kam gives me almost  more than 1 day backup*.


You should be having unusually high capacity battery (in AH) for that. Pl tell me how much.
BTW why are you using DVDRW, DVD ROM and CDRW when the DVDRW can do the job of everything.


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 14, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I have 1400VA SU KAM sine wave invertor at home. Its the best for home use, but r utter useless for my PC.
> When electricity fails, the copm restarts itself even if I use a UPS in middle. I tried buying a new 600VA Hykon ups, but the same happens. I checked my UPS on my friend's system which is more power hungry, but it worx just fine there.
> In my xperience u will have to buy some online ups to run on invertors...
> But su kam gives me almost  more than 1 day backup.


even i got the same invertor. read the manual. it says that the invertor runs on two modes,ups and invertor mode. there is a small switch behind the invertor. set it to ups mode and ur problem will be solved.


----------



## janitha (Aug 14, 2006)

How much will the said Sukam Inverter cum UPS cost?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Me,using 1450 VA.USHA Digital Inverter(quasi-sine wave) along with my 800VA+600VA Numeric UPS for last 3 years,.......i think i m Power sure!


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 14, 2006)

is ups cum inverter facility available in luminous???????? guyz i need estimated street price too.

btw thanx 4 d replies


----------



## suman2005 (Aug 15, 2006)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> which is the best inverter to run my pc as i dont to buy a new ups and my old ups is dead. i m planning to buy a 800va inverter.



Check out the APC Power Inverter.... It has pure sine wave technology .... If I were to buy an inverter it would be only this one.... in my experience APC products are very well made and their after sales service is excellent.

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=53530&cat_id=581


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 15, 2006)

suman2005 said:
			
		

> Check out the APC Power Inverter.... It has pure sine wave technology .... If I were to buy an inverter it would be only this one.... in my experience APC products are very well made and their after sales service is excellent.
> 
> *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=53530&cat_id=581




i cant find any distributor of APC inverters in delhi, any help??


----------



## mohit sharma (Aug 15, 2006)

* me too is planning to go for double battery APC Inverter , well painkiller you can try APC's toll free number to find the distributor near you or you can mail them at address at their website , the guys at APC promply respond to any query !!! *


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2006)

@supersaiyan
I can't find any swotch on nythin back. Also mine is 1 yr old nd it costs bout 35k.(for troley, full rewiring, fitting, handling nd free support for 2yr).


----------



## suman2005 (Aug 16, 2006)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> i cant find any distributor of APC inverters in delhi, any help??



Found this.....

APC New Delhi 
Address 101-104, First floor, Naurang House, Opposite Hindustan Times Building, 
21, Kasturba Gandhi Marg, Cannaught Place, 
New Delhi 110 001
India 
Directions Opposite Hindustan Times Building.

Business Hours Land lines from 9.15am to 6.00pm or Rakesh Singh at 98110 40429 
Contact Description Web/E-mail Phone 
Technical Support You own an APC product and you need technical assistance. Technical Support  (011) 30480307, Rakesh Singh at 98110 40429

Sales Support You are interested in purchasing APC products. Sales Support  (011) 30480307



Check out these pages...

*www.apcc.com/buy/index.cfm

*www.apcc.com/support/contact/index.cfm


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Suman.........your Help Is Gr8ly Appreciated.
I Have Already Click The Reputation Button For U.


----------



## bsvipin (Aug 20, 2006)

No matter what inverter you use.you should hav a good UPS.our place is a remote one.v hav frequent voltage surges,spike,power failure etc.even i such a horrible conditions, our hykon inverter(1000VA) along with Numeric UPS(600VA) keeps my computer going.go for a good UPS like APC or Numeric.


----------

